# bucket tooth bar - worth it ?



## BRUCE MICHAUD (Oct 7, 2020)

Hello , 
I have a Kubota L2900 and was thinking of getting a tooth bar. But boy they are a bit of $$
I have very rocky ground and it would ( I think ) help with digging up to level the yard.
my bucket looks identical to this one ( borrowed photo ).









I would also be doing some snow removal from a gravel driveway...
don't know if a tooth bar would help that... or 
a few of the edge tamers.

Thanks


----------



## Teflon (Aug 5, 2018)

I have the one from BXpanded on my BX24, love it. Probably the best upgrade I did.

Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## BRUCE MICHAUD (Oct 7, 2020)

I hadn't seen the BXpanded option. much better price wise.. I think I might go with that option.
Thanks


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

I welded scrap metal on the bucket of l2550dt, 5 "teeth". It made a big difference.
Were I to do it again, I would do a weld-on tooth kit. I might have also done a few more teeth, but I'm not sure if it would really help or not.

My crawler loader has a replaceable cutting edge on the bucket. There was a "toothed" version much like these bolt-on tooth bars as an option way back in the 50s.


----------

